

Embedding Pictures in Music - scdlbx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Songs_About_My_Cats

======
yan
I once asked a friend of mine in uni if it was hard to write a program that
generates audio from image files after listening to aphex twin.. Later that
day he had this completed: <http://134.74.16.64/wwwa/web/hardware/soundmural/>

edit: since then, i've researched more on the topic, on signal decomposition
and transforms and understand this a lot better :)

------
J3L2404
Here is the spectrogram, and some others. <http://www.bastwood.com/aphex.php>

